# SpiceBurgers are no more!!!



## MandaC (21 Jun 2009)

Probably not the healthiest, but I was partial to an auld Spice Burger in the chipper in my heyday on the way home from a night out after a few beers.

Walsh Family Foods are to close -  another recession casualty.


----------



## Caveat (21 Jun 2009)

There is very little in the way of food that I wouldn't eat, but I draw the line at these things.    Won't miss 'em.


----------



## Sue Ellen (21 Jun 2009)

MandaC said:


> Probably not the healthiest, but I was partial to an auld Spice Burger in the chipper in my heyday on the way home from a night out after a few beers.
> 
> Walsh Family Foods are to close -  another recession casualty.



Thank God the spice burgers are gone.  They were definitely something that people would resort to usually when they had alcohol on board.  Ask the same people in the whole of their health and they would probably turn up their noses at them.


----------



## MandaC (21 Jun 2009)

Ah folks, you are  too harsh.

Have had loads of them in my time and still alive to tell the tale. 

Feed of beer and a spice burger, can't beat it!!!

Goes to show, what wont kill you will fatten you.


----------



## S.L.F (22 Jun 2009)

Caveat said:


> There is very little in the way of food that I wouldn't eat, but I draw the line at these things. Won't miss 'em.


 


Sue Ellen said:


> Thank God the spice burgers are gone. They were definitely something that people would resort to usually when they had alcohol on board. Ask the same people in the whole of their health and they would probably turn up their noses at them.


 
Caveat and Sue Ellen you are both in my bad book.



MandaC said:


> Ah folks, you are too harsh.
> 
> Have had loads of them in my time and still alive to tell the tale.
> 
> ...


 
Spice burgers gone

My 5 year old son will be devastated just as I am.

I once asked my local butcher what was in them and he said, "well....er... herbs and stuff......er......and oh yes spices".

I decided not to ask him again.

My Saturday mornings will never be the same again.

I used to cut them in half and smear tons of red sauce on them and eat them like a sandwich.


----------



## DeeFox (22 Jun 2009)

I'm based in Cork and I don't think I've ever seen Spice Burgers on a chipper menu??  It's like the rest of the country had a big secret and they kept it from us Corkonians...we only get told about it when it's all over...


----------



## Caveat (22 Jun 2009)

Imagine a really cheap, nasty, greasy rissole and you come close to imagining the horror that was the spiceburger.


----------



## woodbine (22 Jun 2009)

i had heard a snippet about this on the radio last week but didn't get to hear the full story. 

surely someone else will start to make them? 

i have a funny relationship with them. I like the taste but am very suspicious about the meat ingredient. I often thought that if they could make a meat free version that tasted the EXACT same then i'd eat them more often. 

the spice burger filled a vacancy between having a big burger (sometimes too much) or having a battered sausage (which wasn't enough). 

sorry to see them go.


----------



## woodbine (22 Jun 2009)

Caveat said:


> Imagine a really cheap, nasty, greasy rissole and you come close to imagining the horror that was the spiceburger.


 


Caveat go wash your mouth out with spices.


----------



## baldyman27 (22 Jun 2009)

DeeFox said:


> I'm based in Cork and I don't think I've ever seen Spice Burgers on a chipper menu?? It's like the rest of the country had a big secret and they kept it from us Corkonians...we only get told about it when it's all over...


 
We actually invented the spice burger with a secret blend of ingredients designed to cow the rest of the country into subordination. Of course we didn't make them available within our own realm. We now have to come up with another evil plan. 

Pinky? Oh Pinky, where are you? It's time to take over the world again...


----------



## elefantfresh (22 Jun 2009)

Spice burgers rock! You can diss almost any food - you wouldn't eat half of the stuff you eat if you knew where it all came from. Most of us love sausages but I sure as hell dont want to know how they work!
Moderation is the key. I do love an auld spice burger now and again.


----------



## gillarosa (22 Jun 2009)

Are Batterburgers still safe?
I'm a Vegetarian but have to admit during drunken escapades in my 20's eating them, I would attempt to tell my friends that it wasn't really meat so technically I wasn't carnivorous as well as blind drunk! I did blame them for the hangover the next day though.


----------



## MandaC (22 Jun 2009)

On a more serious note, sad times for Walsh Family Foods based in Poppintree.   It is hoped the receiver may be able to get someone to take over the "SpiceBurger" element.  But still.

Dublin Chipper Staple.  That and the batterburger!  In my hayday, would eat chips, batter sausage or burger and a spice burger on way home from the pub and still fit into my size 10 jeans.  Oh, how times have changed!


----------



## MissRibena (22 Jun 2009)

Maybe midlands spice burgers are different but I never thought there was any meat in them!  I thought they were just breadcrumb stuffing in a coating.

Was never a major fan of them but my sister loves them and will be very sorry to see them depart.  Her post-drinkies diet will now be restricted to the 'lovely' micro-waved steak & kidney pie that the chipper does.  Don't know how she eats them either but she is of a certain age and probably has a stronger consitution than me


----------



## becky (22 Jun 2009)

Never had a spice burger but in my wonger days we use to fall into Abra Kebabra and my meal of choice was Taco fries (2 of them)

I had the misfortunate of agreeing to go this establishment one day for lunch and asked for TACO fries.  

Suffice to day I have never eaten them again so I suggest you have a spice burger for lunch pne day and you'll never miss them again


----------



## ivuernis (22 Jun 2009)

Used to be partial to a couple of battered sausages on the way home after a feed of beers when I was younger. Certainly not something I would have eaten when sober. 

What's the difference between a spice burger and a regular burger bar the spices 'n' stuff? Why are they deemed worse than the regular burger you'd get at a chipper?


----------



## MandaC (22 Jun 2009)

MissRibena said:


> Maybe midlands spice burgers are different but I never thought there was any meat in them!  I thought they were just breadcrumb stuffing in a coating.
> 
> Was never a major fan of them but my sister loves them and will be very sorry to see them depart.  Her post-drinkies diet will now be restricted to the 'lovely' micro-waved steak & kidney pie that the chipper does.  Don't know how she eats them either but she is of a certain age and probably has a stronger consitution than me



No midland spice burgers would not be different, I never used to think that Spice Burgers had meat in them either although I learnt different when I grew up.  I also thought they were vegi kind of stuff in a coating.  I would be happy if there was no meat in them either, once the spicy taste was there.

Yeah, the Mogerly pies as we used to call them, steak and kidney, chicken curry.  Nuked to bits.

The worst for me has to be those pies in a tin - I used to eat the puff pastry off the top and leave the filling.


----------



## samanthajane (22 Jun 2009)

Never had a spice burger before, but i'm going to have one now before it too late and there all gone.


----------



## bren1916 (22 Jun 2009)

The Ould Spiceburger, R.I.P

I'm sure they'll be back at some time agin in the future though.
They used to knock the bejaysis out of battered this that and the other!


----------



## elefantfresh (22 Jun 2009)

> They used to knock the bejaysis out of battered this that and the other!



Funny you should say that. I was actually in the chipper last night and a row broke out - a sausage got battered!


----------



## MandaC (3 Jul 2009)

It was on the 8.30 news on RTE 2fm this morning that Spice Burgers are saved due to popular demand.   

Just thought I'd pass that on!


----------



## Caveat (3 Jul 2009)

MandaC said:


> It was on the 8.30 news on RTE 2fm this morning that Spice Burgers are saved due to popular demand.
> 
> Just thought I'd pass that on!


 

What do you mean exactly - are _Walsh_ back up and running then?


----------



## TarfHead (3 Jul 2009)

> "For now, receiver Kieran Wallace of KPMG is allowing production for just two days a week and 20 workers have been re-employed."


 
[broken link removed]


----------



## Caveat (3 Jul 2009)

Right. Maybe they can pay some of their debtors then.


----------



## dockingtrade (3 Jul 2009)

why were the spice burgers in danger if there is some much demand for them?


----------



## mathepac (5 Jul 2009)

Remember what happened the Spice Girls?


----------



## Bill Struth (6 Jul 2009)

They're not bad but they're no pasty!


----------

